# Bowed tendon?



## SaddlebredGrl (Oct 8, 2009)

looks like one to me, but i've never dealt with it before. I think you have to wrap it and stall rest, but i'm sure someone else can help you with that. Probably should call the vet and ask what to do for sure. Oh cold hosing too.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm calling the vet on Monday to get an estimate on gelding him so I will ask. I just wanted to know what I can do for now.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes this is a bowed tendon. Cold hose, stall rest and bute immediately. Sweat wrap as well. Your vet may ultrasound the tendon so he can monitor the healing.

Your horse will be stall rested for months. Bowed tendons take a long time to heal and increases the chances of another bowed tendon in the future. Leaving more of a heal on your horse or aluminum wedge shoes are good starting points to recovery and prevention... as well as proper warm up and cool down.

Sorry, I'm dealing with one too. It stinks.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

For sure get a vet out ASAP. It does look like a tendon injury. Cold therapy, bandaging, stall rest and hand-walking are the basics that you can do until your vet cand make a proper diagnosis and give you a treatment routine.

Is that a wound on the leg where the bow seems the worst? It might be just severe swelling on the area of the wound, but I doubt it.

There are lots of treatment options for bows, like shock wave, magnetic therapy, aqua therapy, ultrasound, and injections often used in conjunction with NSAID's. Diagnosis can occasionaly be sorta pricey, but IMO, it's worth it to get the most accurate diagnosis. Palpation can be great, but there are some great diagnostic technologies out there, too.

If you are not handy with a bandage and different liniments and their functions, maybe seek out a friend or trainer more experienced to give you a hand. Good luck - keep us posted about what the vet says!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm still kind of new to the tendon injuries so can you please explain what sweat wrapping is? I do know how to wrap legs just not sure what sweat wrap is.

Yes, he cut his leg up in the woods/pasture. I thought it was swelling from the cut as well but I don't think it is either. Can you recommend any liniments?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Definately have a vet out ASAP. I will give you advice based on what I would do, situations of course vary, hence the need for a vet.

Cold hose 15-20 mins a day -time yourself as this takes F-O-R-E-V-E-R when you are standing there and it is easy to stop mid way thinking you have done it for long enough.

My treatment depending on the horse would be: Sweat wrap 24 hours, then off for 12 hours. Sweat wrap for 18 hours then off for 12 hours, sweat wrap for 12 hours, then off for 12 hours.

Stall rest if you like but you will need to do some hand walking if you do that. Absolutely avoid walking in ANY sand or soft footing - this is very important. Hand walking on firm footing (e.g. well kept grassy area without uneven ground). Also, avoid any turns, if you are going to walk him, just do nice long lines and make the turns wide.

If you don't choose stall rest, he should be fine in a smaller paddock, still with some hand walking.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry again I ask what is sweat wrap?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry, didn't see your post!

1.) Dry the leg after cold hosing it.
2.) Apply linament (e.g. Nitrofurazone) liberally allong the canon bone, including the sides of the leg.
2.) Cover with cotton quilted padding.
3.) Wrap with plastic wrap (this is the 'sweat' part)
4.) Wrap with vet wrap
5.) Secure with Elasticon at top and bottom
6.) Polo wrap from fetlock to knee.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks! Now can I ask what the point is? Does it allow the liniment to soak in more effectively?

Oh, and can you recommend any specific liniments?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Actually the best treatment is alternating hold and cold therapy.. Cold hose for 20 minutes if you can...

To sweat wrap a leg you will need:

Furazone
DMSO
saran wrap
Pillow Wrap
stretchy bandage

I like to mix the DMSO in the furazone but this isn't mandatory. 
Apply the mix liberally from the knee to fetlock then cover it in the saran wrap
Apply pillow wrap and then bandage tightly.


I also alternate with a poultice.

Purchase a tub of ice tight
Apply the clay liberally the same way.
Cut a brown paper sack and wet it and wrap around over the poultice. 
Pillow wrap and bandage the same way as before.

I like to sweat wrap one day, poultice the next and then a day off with a dry wrap.

Search for how-to videos on youtube for the best results.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

You don't apply the pillow wrap and then the saran wrap... that's backwards..


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> You don't apply the pillow wrap and then the saran wrap... that's backwards..


Oops, you're right - it's late! I'm going to bed he he


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

OK...I still think you need a vet ASAP, but I'll give you our farm protocol for bows. We see lots as we are a turn-out facility for STBD racehorses.

Use cold therapy 2X a day, for about 15-20 minutes. Cold hose or super cold gel;pacs held in place with a polo work great, too.
Keep the leg bandaged at all times if possible. We use a straight up alcohol sweat. Just apply alcohol, use a NO BOW cotton , do several layers of plastic wrap, and stable bandage. After a week of so of this, we will ofen do an external blister with something like Ball's solution or similar applied with a brush. Get a light scurf and then go back to a light sweat. Maybe avoid sweating for more than a week or so at a time. Throw in the odd day for a refreshing type linament such as green cool. Maybe think about magnest, too. They can work wonders! Just please remember do not use magnets for 48 hours if your vet has done an injection in the leg. 

Again, please ask your vet for a routine specific to your horse, but this one has served us well. Good luck!!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Furazone is not technically considered a liniment either its an anitbiotic ointment.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Adding DMSO is a good idea for most tendons too however in this case (with an open wound) should definately NOT be done as it can enter the bloodstream.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you all so much! I'll be calling the vet as soon as I can.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, this might sound silly but will his leg straighten out or will it always have the bowed look to it?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

DMSO is a good idea.. it was actually a vet who told me to mix it up along with dex for a wound. It will be fine.

90% of bowed tendons retain their bowed appearance. /


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok I just didn't want to expect his leg to straighten out and keep thinking that it hasn't healed if it does keep it's bowed look.

So DMSO mixed with dex -don't know what that is- is good for wounds?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

The mix I was referring to is DMSO, Dex injectible (10cc,get this from your vet) and mix in a jar a fura-zone. The DMSO and fura-zone will fine.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Dimethyl Sulfoxide (DMSO) is an organic solvent (I may not be a vet but I am a biochemist) which means that it dissolves a wide array of molecules that are normally in a stable form. DMSO is therefore capable of carrying toxins with it into the bloodstream if there is a point of entry. The bright side is that DMSO _itself_ is not overly harmful as is a potent antioxidant and anti inflammatory agent, hence its use for reducing swelling. Although it is approved for use in dogs and horses, the FDA has refused to approve its use as a topical application in humans because of its solvent properties (so use gloves too).

So whatever you mix it with will end up in the bloodstream if it comes into contact with an open wound, most linaments/topical applications are great on the surface of the skin but not designed for the circulatory system.

I would ask a vet about using DMSO on _open_ skin. I suspect most will say no. As Starline said, her vet recommended this although she didn't mention whether this was for treatment of an injury where there is broken skin or not - just be careful with DMSO.

Good luck, I have seen many horses have good recoveries from bowed tendons, just be patient recovery time will vary depending on the extent of tendon damage, again, a vet will give you the best idea on this timeframe for your individual horse. Keep us updated!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

The wound has pretty much closed up and is healing nicely after just a week of cleaning with iodine wash.

I'll definitely have the vet come out and take a look. Thanks again for all of your help. I'll make sure to post an update.


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

DO NOT wrap the leg if you don't know how. You can cause major damage to tendons by improperly wrapping. For now what you need to do is cold hose and rest, Bute if you have it. I would be really concerned about that wound (even though it is healing) as it could mean the tendon is injured and infected which would be a much more serious problem than a bowed tendon. 

Glad you're having the vet out, it is the right thing to do for sure. Over the weekend cold hose as often as possible but I very strongly caution against wrapping if you haven't been shown the proper technique. I have seen some real wrecks from poorly wrapped legs. You seem like a really great horse owner, this one is lucky to have gotten you!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I couldn't agree more w tealmutt. Wrapping is an art IMO....and if you don't know the proper way to wrap you can cause more damage then good.

you've gotten great advice from Star and others on how to deal w a bow, but yes, perhaps hold off till the vet can show you how to wrap. Or if you have a more experienced friend to help you that works too.

Also just like to add, that the pic of the bow you show doesn't look too bad....meaning I have seen way worse bows in my day (of course without seeing it up close couldnt say that for sure)......but judging just from the pic, with proper treatment, and vet attention, I would say your horse stands a good chance of recovering nicely from his injury.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Also a quick note......he looks like he has bot eggs on his legs? Or are his legs just dusty?

If not then you need to use a bot knife and scrape all the eggs off, and ensure you're deworming him w a dewormer that covers bots...such as ivermectin


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Good eye maverick!! Totally missed those bots (eyes went right to the tendon/wound). Definitely make sure you're following Mav's advice on bot treatment!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, he has bot eggs on his legs and I'm taking care of those today! I have Bimectin and I'm getting a bot knife. How often do I need to deworm him in order to get rid of the bots and prevent future occurrences? I'm more familiar with dogs and they have to be dewormed once every two weeks 3 times if they have worms. So I'm wondering if it is the same??


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

nope deworming horses is totally different than dogs. See the other thread on here called What IS this? Ryle has also posted some excellent threads on deworming in the past.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok thanks! So I should only have to deworm him once for the bots this fall then?


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, ivermectin in the fall for bots is best. Of course there are other parasites you'll need to treat for, and it is best to do fecal exams 4 times per year to determine which ones you want to treat for. Your vet will have more info on this for you, or you can check out the AAEP website recommendations!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to skip classes one day this week  so that the vet can come out and take a look at everything. Thanks again for all of your help!!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

perfect (well not perfect to skip, but glad the vet'll be out). Make sure you write your questions down before hand. It is so easy to forget to ask something while you're there talking with them!!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Meh! I'm an adult and I pay them for my education so I think I can skip once in a while


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

yeah, me too. A little more than once in a while... Just didn't want to be contributing to the delinquincy of a minor!!


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nope not a minor lol 

Got the bot fly eggs taken care of. Calling the vet tomorrow so hopefully he can come out on Tuesday.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

The vet is coming out tomorrow  I'll have to miss at least one class because he won't be coming until 1:30ish if there isn't an emergency. *fingers crossed the vet will be on time*


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Update!*

For anyone who has been following the thread: Well, I had the vet come out today and take a look at Trigger. She doesn't think he has a bowed tendon but rather swelling from a bad cut he had gotten previously. So she is having me continue to give him penicillin, clean the cut, and bute him if he looks sore. Hopefully he'll be back to normal before winter break comes.


----------

